# No Lake Powell access if government shuts down



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The DWR has been notified by Glen Canyon National Recreation Area that boat launching and recreational access to Lake Powell will be closed if there is a federal government shutdown on Friday April 8, 2011. Please be aware of this if you are considering travel to Lake Powell.

We've also posted this notice on the invasive-mussel portion of our website.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Seriously!

Like we need the government to launch a boat. :lol: 

I know its a safety issue, and no one there to police the waters, or do rescues,or take our money. Yes?

How many other areas will be shut down? National Parks?

Hopefully they will make up their minds. Wouldn't want anyone to go without a paycheck.

Especially our Armed Forces!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Once again our beloved government is holding us as hostages.
Remember this when it's voting time!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way thank you Amy! 

I wasn't planning on going to Lake Powell, but if I go camping anywhere there is a Government entity running the show I will certainly make sure it is open for recreation. :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Once again our beloved government is holding us as hostages.
> Remember this when it's voting time!


I plan to, those dang dems putting is in the poor house and now this!


----------

